# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Blackback

## JLC

The term "blackback" describes the lack of yellow/brown alien head pattern or striping along the back of the snake.  Instead, the dorsal ridge is mostly (or entirely) the black or dark chocolatey brown of the background color.  This trait can appear in a "normal" and not be predictably genetic...however, a few breeders have proven out genetic lines as well. 


J. Kobylka's line - jkobylka - Justin Kobylka

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

Christopher De Leon (09-11-2011)

----------

